# My 7-String Ergonomic Headless build from Aura Guitars! (Really big, woody pics...)



## JamesM (Aug 10, 2011)

This has been cooking for some time, and is not to the point of cutting, but I just can't wait. 

Aura Guitars is a promising young company run by someone I've come to call a good friend of mine, Adam (adrock). After a lot of discussion, a build was planned. We will be doing our own take on Ola Strandberg's brilliant designs. Ola has kindly approved the use of his design (yes, we asked. He's an awesome guy and extremely helpful), and we will be using his hardware!

Current "sketch" (nothing is perfect now, Adam is busy with other guitars):






*SPECS:*
-Two piece Black Limba body
-Ziricote neck
-Figured Maple fretboard, blank (I think... )
-26.5"-25.75" scale length(s)
-Bareknuckle Aftermaths, Battleworn Black
-Strandberg Guitarworks Headless hardware
-One volume--push-pull--coil tap on neck pup, one rotary three way pup switch
-Recessed output jack
-Tuned Drop G# for Cloudyhead action

*PICS:*


























I'm *shitting my pants* I'm so excited. Alas, I must wait!


----------



## sibanez29 (Aug 10, 2011)

That is gonna be BEEEAAAAAAAAASSSSTTT! If it had DiMarzios, I would kill you and steal it when you get it.


----------



## JamesM (Aug 10, 2011)

You could kill me, steal it, sell the BKPs and buy two sets of Dimarzios dude.


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 10, 2011)

Holy shit, James!

That is even tastier than I imagined.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 10, 2011)

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST. 
I literally can't say anything else right now, I just keep repeating that.


----------



## JamesM (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah, me either. I literally have a semi right how thinking about it.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 10, 2011)

ZIRICOTE. *ZIRICOTE.*


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 10, 2011)

To quote Devin Townsend at Download: "Aftermaaath!"

Also, fucking Ziricote, fuck yeah.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 10, 2011)

Pretty cool, I find it a bit funny you are having someone not strandberg build you a strandberg (down to the hardware though). You were cool enough to ask him though which says a lot about you ( all good).


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Aug 10, 2011)

Damn man...that design is so tasty. I first saw that design when Chris Letchford put out that video of him playing The Great Plains, and it just blew my mind when i started looking at Ola's stuff. It's really cool he let you use it too. I will definitely be following this thread!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 10, 2011)

This is gonna be pretty goddamn awesome. Really interested to see how the ziricote neck and maple fretboard turns out. Usually those are reversed


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 10, 2011)

That's awesome Ola gave the go ahead, can't wait to see how this turns out! Are you going to be using the coloured bridges?


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Aug 10, 2011)

A question...Will you be using a zero-fret?


----------



## JamesM (Aug 10, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> This is gonna be pretty goddamn awesome. Really interested to see how the ziricote neck and maple fretboard turns out. Usually those are reversed



Ziricote neck will be reinforced with carbon fiber for stability. 



Stealthtastic said:


> That's awesome Ola gave the go ahead, can't wait to see how this turns out! Are you going to be using the coloured bridges?



Yeah, he's really a great guy. Maybe I'll get lucky and he'll post! 
I am not, keeping the hardware black. Don't want to distract from the wood. 



Spaceman_Spiff said:


> A question...Will you be using a zero-fret?



Yes, that's the plan at this point. But this is all subject to change, of course.


----------



## elq (Aug 10, 2011)

Ola seems to have a very open approach to design - he's written about it (it's one of the reasons I decided to order from him) Strandberg Guitarworks » Blog Archive » Patent vs. Open Source vs. Copyright


----------



## technomancer (Aug 10, 2011)

elq said:


> Ola seems to have a very open approach to design - he's written about it (it's one of the reasons I decided to order from him) Strandberg Guitarworks » Blog Archive » Patent vs. Open Source vs. Copyright



Let's be real, you've ordered from just about everybody  

That is going to be one sweet guitar


----------



## mountainjam (Aug 10, 2011)

Is it going to have a trapezoidal neck? Just qurious, after playing tosin's I felt like it was the guitars most interesting feature.


----------



## JamesM (Aug 10, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Let's be real, you've ordered from just about everybody
> 
> That is going to be one sweet guitar



Thank you! I'm all giddy with excitement. 



mountainjam said:


> Is it going to have a trapezoidal neck? Just qurious, after playing tosin's I felt like it was the guitars most interesting feature.



It is not. The concept intrigues me, however I've never tried one. We'd have to play with blanks. Further, I don't want any dirty water between myself and Rick Toone (though in exchanging multiple emails with him about his new designs, I find he is an extremely nice guy! Really!) and really don't want to pay for licensing. 

I suppose If I truly become interested, I will contact him. Hard to become too incredibly interested, however, without ever playing such a neck.


----------



## mountainjam (Aug 10, 2011)

The Armada said:


> It is not. The concept intrigues me, however I've never tried one. We'd have to play with blanks. Further, I don't want any dirty water between myself and Rick Toone (though in exchanging multiple emails with him about his new designs, I find he is an extremely nice guy! Really!) and really don't want to pay for licensing.
> 
> I suppose If I truly become interested, I will contact him. Hard to become too incredibly interested, however, without ever playing such a neck.


Right on dude. If im not mistaking, both of his fan fret guitars had a trapezoidal neck, the Rick Toone model having the more extreme shape neck. Either way, congrats on the move from playing production to custom guitars


----------



## skeels (Aug 10, 2011)

Yay, Adamrock! nice grains on the woods, too....


----------



## JamesM (Aug 10, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Right on dude. If im not mistaking, both of his fan fret guitars had a trapezoidal neck, the Rick Toone model having the more extreme shape neck. Either way, congrats on the move from playing production to custom guitars



Both of whose fan-fret guitars? Nearly every Strandberg is multiscale. 

Rick Toone owns the rights (to what specific extent I am not sure) to many different trapezoidal neck shapes, actually. 
Thank you. 



skeels said:


> Yay, Adamrock! nice grains on the woods, too....



Thank you as well!


----------



## eclipsex1 (Aug 11, 2011)

The wood is absolutely beautiful, and I love the design of it.


----------



## Metalus (Aug 11, 2011)

So this is the big secret you've been keeping! Damn you for not telling me earlier! Oh well its all good. Im waiting on my Aura Radiant 7 custom as well. He sent me some wood pics and DAMN is all i can say


----------



## adrock (Aug 11, 2011)

whoo!!!


----------



## Neogospel (Aug 11, 2011)

The Armada said:


> You could kill me, steal it, sell the BKPs and buy two sets of Dimarzios dude.



jajaja nice one!!

There are things that I like from Dimarzio but I like everything BKP makes.

Its a matter of taste


----------



## flo (Aug 11, 2011)

Wohoooo, I don't know where to start!

That Zirikote board...






And then the Strandberg design. I think it is the smartest guitar design ever made, and the looks really grew on me. If I would order any custom guitar right now, it would definitively be a Strandberg sevenstring. Great choice!
He really is an awesome guy, he even has got a tutorial on his website how to build one of his guitars.


----------



## JamesM (Aug 11, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> I'll try and express my feelings towards this build with images.
> 
> PIC
> 
> ...







adrock said:


> whoo!!!



Damn straight son. 



Neogospel said:


> jajaja nice one!!
> 
> There are things that I like from Dimarzio but I like everything BKP makes.
> 
> Its a matter of taste



I'm the same way. 



flo said:


> Wohoooo, I don't know where to start!
> 
> That Zirikote board...
> 
> ...



Amazing, genius design. I'm lucky he is so gracious, I'm not sure I'd be so forthcoming with my brilliant design.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes please


----------



## JamesM (Aug 12, 2011)

That's what I'm sayin' man!


----------



## JamesM (Sep 1, 2011)

Apparently Ola is out of hardware. 

That's alright, wood hasn't even been cut yet.


----------



## Swyse (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## sibanez29 (Sep 2, 2011)

^^^^
PFFFFFFFFF ha ha ha! I don't know why, but that cracked me up!


----------



## JamesM (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## idunno (Sep 2, 2011)

HOO SHIZZLLE. I had no idea you were goin for a headless design, thats cool stuff.

OH and Ive seen that uncut wood enough! DO ITTT!!


----------



## JamesM (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd cut it if I could.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 1, 2011)

Wood portions for the body have been chosen. 














Fook yah!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 1, 2011)

Fuck yes!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 1, 2011)

WOOoohooooo


----------



## JamesM (Nov 1, 2011)

That's some sexy fucking Limba boys.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 1, 2011)

Indeed [/Ziltoid] I was just typing on fb that I wish I had a nice slab of black limba.

Or any wood for that matter. I'm bored to death without wood to cut, or exams to beastmode.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 1, 2011)

I feel you there man. 




*AND THEN BOOM*




















UHMUHGAWDDD


----------



## JamesM (Nov 1, 2011)

Cavity cover is going to be wood, btw.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Nov 1, 2011)

God yes


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 1, 2011)

UHMAGUD indeed!


----------



## HighPotency (Nov 2, 2011)

If you got your friend to document the routing and installation of the bridge in detail, I would love both of you forever. This is like, the exact build i've been planning on doing sometime soon (body shape and Strandberg hardware in all), except with slanted pickups.


----------



## adrock (Nov 2, 2011)

HighPotency said:


> If you got your friend to document the routing and installation of the bridge in detail, I would love both of you forever. This is like, the exact build i've been planning on doing sometime soon (body shape and Strandberg hardware in all), except with slanted pickups.


I'll see what I can do


----------



## Solodini (Nov 2, 2011)

That's one big motherSHUTYOMOUTH of limba! How thick is it?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 2, 2011)

I would say 57.15mm


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 2, 2011)

That's quite the hunk of wood. Props for the ziricote.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 2, 2011)

Solodini said:


> That's one big motherSHUTYOMOUTH of limba! How thick is it?





scherzo1928 said:


> I would say 57.15mm



After planing down and shit it will be thinner, but honestly in such a compact body shape thickness will be a good thing. More wood will hopefully add largeness to the sound as well as balance out the dense ziricote neck. 



Murdstone said:


> That's quite the hunk of wood. Props for the ziricote.




Pumped for the ziricote.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Nov 3, 2011)

I love it when ziricote has that landscape / mountain look. This'll be an exciting build ^__^


----------



## Swyse (Nov 3, 2011)

Is the body thicker so you can cut out matching cavity covers? That would be pretty boss.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 3, 2011)

0 Xero 0 said:


> I love it when ziricote has that landscape / mountain look. This'll be an exciting build ^__^







Swyse said:


> Is the body thicker so you can cut out matching cavity covers? That would be pretty boss.



We are not sure what material the cavity cover will be yet, though that is a valid. We'll see when we get there.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 3, 2011)

The race has begun. 

What color hardware are you using?


----------



## JamesM (Nov 3, 2011)

Black.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 3, 2011)

I always cringe when see such a beautiful piece of wood being used for a neck. Not so much with figured maple because of the abundance, but something like ziricote or ebony that you don't see in pieces that size often. I just think of how many beautiful fingerboards can be made with that neck blank. /rant

either way, the Black Limba looks great!


----------



## JamesM (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks dude.


----------



## Beardyman (Nov 3, 2011)

Well, uh, yeah. It could be a bunch of cool fingerboards... But, instead its gonna make one ridiculous neck! I think solid landscape ziricote necks, and the like look killer. Soo worth the price tag. 
Congrats on this build Armada. Looking forward to seeing this come together. I'm currently in talks with Adam about having a Radiant built.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 3, 2011)

He's a great guy to work with, and always has great ideas. So be sure to ask for his input. Though he's never afraid to give it.


----------



## Beardyman (Nov 3, 2011)

Haha, i'm absolutely looking forward to having him give me input. Dude's wood, gives me wood.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 3, 2011)

Since it's a headless design it looks (based on pictures, don't know the dimensions of the actual piece) you might be able to get 2 necks out of that blank, since the widest point on it would be the neck heel. If I'm wrong let me know.

As a lover of wood (not in a gay way), especially Ziricote, use as much of the blank as you can. I couldn't bare to see much of that Ziricote go to waste.

I bet this guitar will have an unbelievable tone


----------



## JamesM (Nov 3, 2011)

Beardyman said:


> Haha, i'm absolutely looking forward to having him give me input. Dude's wood, gives me wood.



Not even gay.



awesomeaustin said:


> Since it's a headless design it looks (based on pictures, don't know the dimensions of the actual piece) you might be able to get 2 necks out of that blank, since the widest point on it would be the neck heel. If I'm wrong let me know.
> 
> As a lover of wood (not in a gay way), especially Ziricote, use as much of the blank as you can. I couldn't bare to see much of that Ziricote go to waste.
> 
> I bet this guitar will have an unbelievable tone



Not even gay!

I think we're trying to make the cavity cover ziricote (super hot) but you never really know till ya get there! 

I definitely feel like all of these woods will jive really nicely. I think it's gonna sound huge.  Thank you man.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 3, 2011)

You had me at big and woody...


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 3, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I definitely feel like all of these woods will jive really nicely. I think it's gonna sound huge.  Thank you man.


 
Most definately.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 3, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> You had me at big and woody...







scherzo1928 said:


> Most definately.






My _only_ concern for this build is the stability of the ziricote, but we are taking actions to reinforce the neck to prevent any problems. That and Adam knows what he's doing.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 3, 2011)

I think a 1 piece ziricote neck is indeed a bold move. But if all goes alright, it will be one of the most epic necks in history... And then there's the sound...


----------



## JamesM (Nov 3, 2011)

If anything goes terribly awry, it IS a bolt on...


----------



## adrock (Nov 4, 2011)

awesomeaustin said:


> I always cringe when see such a beautiful piece of wood being used for a neck. Not so much with figured maple because of the abundance, but something like ziricote or ebony that you don't see in pieces that size often. I just think of how many beautiful fingerboards can be made with that neck blank. /rant
> 
> either way, the Black Limba looks great!





awesomeaustin said:


> Since it's a headless design it looks (based on pictures, don't know the dimensions of the actual piece) you might be able to get 2 necks out of that blank, since the widest point on it would be the neck heel. If I'm wrong let me know.
> 
> As a lover of wood (not in a gay way), especially Ziricote, use as much of the blank as you can. I couldn't bare to see much of that Ziricote go to waste.
> 
> I bet this guitar will have an unbelievable tone



I definitely agree with your thought process man. I hate being wasteful with a good piece of wood, and save every decent sized piece of wood I can. But with Ziricote, and this piece specifically, getting a nice, stable section is the #1 priority. It already has a bit of checking, which is very common for this kind of wood, and I want to make sure the piece I use is 110%. If I can though, I will definitely try to save any leftovers, for other uses 



scherzo1928 said:


> I think a 1 piece ziricote neck is indeed a bold move. But if all goes alright, it will be one of the most epic necks in history... And then there's the sound...


It is, and I debated doing it for a bit. But, with the headless design, I feel more confident in the stability. And it will have a Maple fretboard laminated on, so it's not a true one-piece neck. That would be pretty absurd to try with Ziricote, in my opinion.



The Armada said:


> If anything goes terribly awry, it IS a bolt on...


And this, we can always make some other kick ass neck if anything goes wrong. Shit, I might just make a spare one with this leftover limba anyways...


----------



## JamesM (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Fiction (Nov 5, 2011)

Nothing better then a *stump *of Black Limba.

I've been tossing up whether to stick with a 2 piece Limba body, or add a flamed maple top. But that won't be happening for a while, I'll just have to watch this thread and induce more wood GAS.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 5, 2011)

In my opinion it depends on the piece of Limba.


----------



## HighPotency (Nov 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> In my opinion it depends on the piece of Limba.


And how well the grain is matched.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 6, 2011)

Damn straight!


----------



## JamesM (Nov 17, 2011)

Hmmmmm. Interesting. What could this be?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 17, 2011)

Swedish fothermucking poststamps FTW!!!!


----------



## celticelk (Nov 17, 2011)

Man, Ola's hardware is beautiful. I has mild jealousy.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 17, 2011)

Adam says they're like stupid light too. That's perty neat.


----------



## Rojne (Nov 17, 2011)

Yah Sweden!!!!! Will follow this build a bit more


----------



## Syriel (Nov 17, 2011)

Following this build to see how well Adam gets this done. 

I'm gonna get one done by Adam too. 

I just need to get a little something to him. But time's not allowing me right now.


----------



## HighPotency (Nov 18, 2011)

This build cannot go fast enough. It's seriously nearly exactly what I want to build (save for different wood types).

I don't know if it's been said, but what will your neutral fret be? It looks like maybe the 6th? If it is, that's even more bizarre, because that's the same fret I was planning on having as the neutral fret.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 19, 2011)

I think 6th, yeah. I'm not really concerned about it here due to the small fan.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 19, 2011)

we are gonna have to hook up and jam out on our strandberg knockoffs


----------



## JamesM (Nov 19, 2011)

I'd love to. Though I don't have a rig.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 19, 2011)

hmm, I guess you will both need strandberg acoustics 

edit: CRAP, just gave myself more GAS


----------



## JamesM (Nov 19, 2011)

Build one Scherzo. Then donate it to the Cloudyhead Foundation. It will be a tax write off, or something.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 19, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Build one Scherzo. Then donate it to the Cloudyhead Foundation. It will be a tax write off, or something.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## HighPotency (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## JamesM (Nov 20, 2011)

Okay, this isn't 4Chan. 

I can't wait for my Aftermaths to come in! I think Battlework Black will look so sexy with the limba and Ola's hardware!


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Nov 21, 2011)

Fuuuucccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
I came buckets.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 21, 2011)

You and me both brother!


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Nov 21, 2011)

<--- And I made this face while doing it.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Nov 21, 2011)

This is the thought that I had when I saw all those glorious woods in combination:


----------



## JamesM (Nov 22, 2011)

OH

MY

U'GAWD


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 22, 2011)

It's freaking monumental and it's not even finished. I actually fancied something very similar but with the Strandberg trem so I'm glowingly tumescent for ya


----------



## themike (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow looks great! Also props to Ola for being so cool and helpful about his shape and hardware.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 23, 2011)

So...

We ordered Battleworn Black...

And they arrived just black. 

But actually I kinda like it more. 







Well, that is to say I'm impartial at this point.


----------



## Rook (Nov 23, 2011)

They'll wear, I've never seen the finish stay in tact on those things for longer than a dozen gigs haha.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 23, 2011)

But no fancy dings!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 24, 2011)

I like the plain blacks more.


----------



## idunno (Nov 24, 2011)

Id relic them myself like a G!

And putting hardware on top of wood/templates and imagining is my favorite thing to do ever. I spend maybe 20 percent of my time staring at mockups like that.

Or like this.............


----------



## JamesM (Nov 24, 2011)

Phantom guitar!


----------



## idunno (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah, still cant get a good body shape


----------



## JamesM (Nov 24, 2011)

I think the air thing works well.


----------



## HighPotency (Nov 24, 2011)

If I can ask, where did the body template come from? Ola's website says to download it but I didn't see a download anywhere on there.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 24, 2011)

Shoot him an email if you're really interested.


----------



## Lirtle (Dec 13, 2011)

HighPotency said:


> If I can ask, where did the body template come from? Ola's website says to download it but I didn't see a download anywhere on there.



http://www.mediafire.com/?kyhaqqkw4xvvzdw


----------



## JamesM (Mar 16, 2012)

Lil bit of a shot of her, bein all sexy and what-not.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Mar 16, 2012)

very nice gal you got there


----------



## OrsusMetal (Mar 16, 2012)

That looks so fucking nice!


----------



## aaron_rose (Mar 16, 2012)

incredible!


----------



## Khoi (Mar 16, 2012)

looks incredible, the headless ergo design is really starting to build on me


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 16, 2012)

someone even splooged right in front of it!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 16, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> someone even splooged right in front of it!



That may have been me .


----------



## CD1221 (Mar 16, 2012)

fan-bloody-tastic.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 16, 2012)

So excited.


----------



## Goatchrist (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh man, I'm really jelly! I want a 7 headless so bad!


----------



## JamesM (Mar 16, 2012)

Prepare to be more jelly. Adam's about to be working his magic. He's talented as fuck.


----------



## idunno (Mar 16, 2012)

NIICEEE. Looking good my man.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## IB-studjent- (Mar 17, 2012)

any new pics ?


----------



## idunno (Mar 17, 2012)

Black binding ended up being a good change too. I dig.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 17, 2012)

Is there a certain reason for headless guitars/basses other than looks?
Not hating, just curious

Looks pretty sweet man!


----------



## Lirtle (Mar 17, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Is there a certain reason for headless guitars/basses other than looks?
> Not hating, just curious
> 
> Looks pretty sweet man!



www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginners-faq/137796-headless-guitars.html


----------



## JamesM (Mar 18, 2012)

^Great addition Lirtle.


----------



## Levi79 (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks sick dude!


----------



## Aevolve (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## JamesM (Mar 19, 2012)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 21, 2012)

How's about a little teaser for you guys?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 21, 2012)

Boioioioioing


----------



## ASoC (Apr 21, 2012)

I demand more pictures!

Also, I see that you're in St. Louis, my dad lives in that area. I may have to give you a call next time I'm visiting him


----------



## JamesM (Apr 22, 2012)

ASoC said:


> I demand more pictures!
> 
> Also, I see that you're in St. Louis, my dad lives in that area. I may have to give you a call next time I'm visiting him



Alright, alright. 



























Huge pictures ftw!


----------



## Metalus (Apr 22, 2012)

KNEW IT!!!!!


----------



## JamesM (Apr 22, 2012)

Looking so good.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 22, 2012)

I saw a guy playing a headless bass last night, and then the following act had a bass player with a ovankol-necked Warwick. Both pushed my headless/dark neck GAS into overdrive, and you just made my head explode. Looking so good!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 22, 2012)

Where to start???!?!?

The body matching came out PERFECT! Didn't expect it to come out THAT good with all the weird stuff going on with the limba.

Neck looks AWESOME... Really digging the binding. It all looks great together.

Angled bridge pickup?? Yes please!


----------



## JamesM (Apr 22, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> I saw a guy playing a headless bass last night, and then the following act had a bass player with a ovankol-necked Warwick. Both pushed my headless/dark neck GAS into overdrive, and you just made my head explode. Looking so good!



Like chocolate. 



scherzo1928 said:


> Where to start???!?!?
> 
> The body matching came out PERFECT! Didn't expect it to come out THAT good with all the weird stuff going on with the limba.
> 
> ...



I know right?! Unless you're looking hard you can't even tell it's two pieces! Adam's blown my mind with that. Must be using some sort of black magic. 

I think the binding was a really good idea, makes the lines really pop and separates it from the busy-ness of the body. 

The angled bridge pickup was a great decision I think.

Thanks man.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh what the hell, I'll say it again. It's looking great!!!

Shit!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 22, 2012)

That's 2 pieces of limba?? 
Everything about this build just looks fantastic, definitely wanna keep an eye out for future Aura builds. Is your perpendicular fret at the first fret by the way?


----------



## JamesM (Apr 22, 2012)

Just about.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 22, 2012)

Very interesting. The fan doesn't seem very drastic but is there any reason that you wanted to do it this way?


----------



## JamesM (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah, the fan is only .75". At 26.5" I feel the high register loses some "sweetness" and I wanted to fix that. As far as the perpendicular fret being so low, it makes sense ergonomically the way I play in the higher portions of the fretboard. I have no problem with 1 to 5 stretches low at 26.5" (I'm used to it and have long fingers), but in the highest registers, vertically downward runs cramp my hand up a bit. Adding some non-linearity should help quite a bit here I think.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome! My 10 string I have underway also has a dark neck wood and binding against a light FB. I love the way they look set inside like that.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 22, 2012)

GOOD GOD.


----------



## bob123 (Apr 22, 2012)

Cool guitar. Id think it look a smidge better if it were more "Rounded" but other then that I love it!


----------



## JamesM (Apr 22, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> GOOD GOD.







bob123 said:


> Cool guitar. Id think it look a smidge better if it were more "Rounded" but other then that I love it!



Rounded? As in the edges? They will be rounded. The guitar is not finished yet, clearly...


----------



## Levi79 (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh my god dude!


----------



## JamesM (Apr 22, 2012)

My words exactly.


----------



## asher (Apr 22, 2012)

Hot damn that looks _fantastic_.

I love limba.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 22, 2012)

I love limba too--visually and tonally. Gonna look great when it gets oiled, as I've seen that it darkens it a bit and brings out some of the browns.


----------



## Breakdown (Apr 22, 2012)

The Armada said:


> Alright, alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who needs viagra when you got these pics?
Seriously though man great job that fretboard is out of this fucking world and the black hardware looks great on that wood.
out of curiosity what neck profile did you use it doesn't look 100% round to me.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, the neck isn't finished yet, but the shape is going to be very Ibanez influenced.


----------



## MrGignac (Apr 23, 2012)

beautiful, this thing should sound mean as hell. i love the wood combinations. subscribed


----------



## bigswifty (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful guitar 
I think I'm going to have to look into Aura guitars. Can't wait for impressions!


----------



## JamesM (Apr 23, 2012)

I intend on doing a bunch of videos when I get this guitar, so you'll definitely get to see it in action!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 23, 2012)

The Armada said:


> I intend on doing a bunch of videos when I get this guitar, so you'll definitely get to see it in action!


----------



## JamesM (May 19, 2012)

Ummmm...






And here's some shots of the "other" neck. 











YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## JamesM (May 19, 2012)




----------



## JamesM (May 19, 2012)




----------



## AscendingMatt (May 19, 2012)

SUBBED


----------



## JamesM (May 20, 2012)

FUCK YEAH


----------



## GTailly (May 20, 2012)

Dude. This is a freakin' mean weapon! Can't wait to listen to this baby in some new Cloudyhead.


----------



## rcsierra13 (May 22, 2012)

This is looking just phenomenal... cannot believe how beautiful it is turning out.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (May 22, 2012)

Fucking awesome work thus far! You need to post audio of you playing that sucker when it's finished!


----------



## aaron_rose (May 23, 2012)

amazing , love this build! subscribed!


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 27, 2012)

JamesM said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ara_ (May 29, 2012)

God I want one like that so much


----------



## snegdk (May 29, 2012)

That guitar is a piece of art!


----------



## taea3 (May 29, 2012)

Words connot describe....!


----------



## aaron_rose (May 29, 2012)

what bridge solution hardware are you planning on using? or did I miss it earlier in the post?


----------



## JamesM (May 29, 2012)

^We are using Ola Strandberg's own hardware.


----------



## aaron_rose (May 29, 2012)

This is amazing and ass kicking, you drop a wad on it? How is the availability on that hardware?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 29, 2012)

The neck on that thing is crazy.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 10, 2012)

Needless to say, progress.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 10, 2012)

Dang, that's awesome. I wish Ola was selling the hardware again.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 10, 2012)

Me too, I got really lucky. He probably won't be selling it again for a while, either.


----------



## Serreen (Jun 10, 2012)

Daaaaamnnn... I don't normally like headless guitars but


----------



## GTailly (Jun 11, 2012)

James, this guitar is simply awesome. I can't imagine how frustrated I will be if you do not post sound clips of it in its NGD thread...


----------



## JamesM (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll do you one better, I'm recording a full length album with it.


----------



## GTailly (Jun 11, 2012)

Alright, alright, now question is: Will I be able to wait...


----------



## Serreen (Jun 11, 2012)

Damn I don't think I'll be able to wait either. HURRY UPPPPP!


----------



## JamesM (Jun 11, 2012)

Should be soooon.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Jun 12, 2012)

damn how much for one like this? 
gotta have one!


----------



## GTailly (Jun 12, 2012)

^ This is a rather personal question and not everybody's willing to answer this type of thing. Try sending James a PM instead of asking in his public thread.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh wow... Completely missed the rest of this thread. This is AWESOME.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 13, 2012)

Confused? 









(A shot of this fretboard here [on bottom].)


----------



## HighPotency (Jun 13, 2012)

Judging by the second neck at the bottom of the picture with the maple fretboard, I'm gonna say you got 2 necks made?


----------



## GTailly (Jun 14, 2012)

^^  Bad ass.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 14, 2012)

HighPotency said:


> Judging by the second neck at the bottom of the picture with the maple fretboard, I'm gonna say you got 2 necks made?



Yep.


----------



## butterschnapps (Jun 17, 2012)

I started typing, but I had to go rub one out after staring at this guitar for a while.
It's beautiful and makes me anxious to see mine come along.

I've been stuck between going with a rosewood neck and fretboard and a maple neck and curly maple fretboard. I wanna have contrast, but at the same time, rosewood would be sick. I'm emailing Adam to see about having one of each with the same specs, just different wood, two sets of hardware to quickly swap em out if I want to.

Also, let me know when you are getting ready to release your tracks. I would gladly pay for high quality recordings. None of this CD or Vinyl FLAC, but direct final product to FLAC. the highest of the high quality good sir.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...adless-7-string-56k-candleja.html#post3078219


----------

